# Libelle? Falter? Was ist das?



## danyvet (30. Juli 2013)

Liebe Leute,

dieses Tierchen war zwar nicht unmittelbar an meinem Teich, aber mein Wohnzimmer ist nur 5m vom Teich entfernt und daher stell ich meine Frage jetzt einfach mal hier 
Ich dachte mir, inzwischen bin ich eh schon der Vollprofi, was Tierchen in und um den Teich herum angeht, aber gestern abend flog mir etwas ins Wohnzimmer, von dem ich mich nur zu sagen traue, dass es ein Gliederfüßer ist 

Am ersten Blick sieht es ja aus wie ein Schlanklibelle. Doch wenn man näher hinschaut, hat das Tierchen wesentlich längere und dickere Fühler, als ich je bei einer Libelle gesehen habe. Auch finde ich, dass der Kopf nicht so schön abgesetzt ist wie normalerweise bei __ Libellen.

Nun hab ich schon ewig gegoogelt, aber nix gefunden. Wer weiß, was das ist??
Die Bildqualität ist leider schlecht, bin aber froh, dass ich es überhaupt fotografieren konnte und hatte nur das Handy bei der Hand.


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Libelle? Falter? Was ist das?*

Hallo Dany,

das ist wohl eher etwas in der Richtung hier...

Sehr nützlich! (Finde ich :)


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Libelle? Falter? Was ist das?*

Servus Dany

Schön wieder mal was von Dir zu hören ... :knuddel

Elschen hat vollkommen recht 

Es ist eine Euroleon nostras - __ Geflecktflüglige Ameisenjungfer.


----------



## danyvet (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Libelle? Falter? Was ist das?*

Danke euch!
Beinahe zeitgleich hat mir dasselbe geschickt 
Ich hab von diesen Viechern zwar schon öfter gehört, aber ich hab bisher nicht wirklich gewusst, wie sie aussehen. Und live gesehen hab ich sowas bisher noch nie. Wie ich gelesen habe, sind sie nachtaktiv. Ich hab das Tierchen nach dem Foto so genommen, wie man __ Libellen nimmt (so hab ich das von einer Libellenforscherin gelernt) und es in die Nachtluft hinaus"geworfen" 
Sind die denn so selten, dass ich sie bisher nie gesehen hab? Ich beobachte die Natur eigentlich ziemlich genau und sehe viel, was andere gar nicht sehen. Aber das war wirklich meine erste Ameisenjungfer


----------



## butzbacher (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Libelle? Falter? Was ist das?*

Hallo Dany,

der Vollständigkeit halber muss erwähnt werden, dass diese Insekten die berühmten Ameisenlöwen "produzieren".

Gruß André


----------

